

Why being 'overweight' means you live longer: The way scientists twist the facts - lotsofmangos
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/features/why-being-overweight-means-you-live-longer-the-way-scientists-twist-the-facts-10158229.html

======
SixSigma
Americans spend 76 man years per day in kidney dialysis, one of the many fat
consequences.

In the 1950s a diabetes diagnosis meant you should start making your funeral
arrangements, today it means getting a repeat prescription.

Mortality is not the only metric.

